# Super Mario "Live"



## nixgeek (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm sure some of you are familiar with The NEW Super Mario Bros.


However, this has to be seen to be believed.  I present to you....


Super Mario...LIVE!

I love it!!!! 

Enjoy!


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 9, 2006)

seen the live before. but i must say, that makes me want to play SMB (even though the guy showing it off speed through it :'(   )


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 9, 2006)

I know what you mean.  Plus, lately I've been playing Super Smash Brothers: Melee with my son so it's definitely given me the itch to play the Mario franchise. 

I can always relive the good old days of the NES with ZSNES on my Linux box.


----------



## adambyte (Jun 9, 2006)

nixgeek ... check out http://www.emulation.net  ... Plenty of Mac emulators for old consoles as well as MANY other platforms.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh I've known about that one for years.  I'm using MacMAME on the iMac G5, MAME on my Windows PC, and ZSNES on my Windows and Linux computers.


----------

